# Lilbourn, MO: Handsome Male in AC



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

I was sent this email by an all-breed rescue that gets a lot of dogs from this rescuer in MO. I've met a lot of the dogs that have come up through this rescuer and they have all been nice dogs - she does a good job of temperament testing. I don't have any info on the shelter he is in, any rescue interested would need to contact her at [email protected].

From: <[email protected]>
Date: Wed, Jan 20, 2010 at 1:25 AM
Subject: Poodle Doxiex,Chi's,Basset, GS,Hounds,Doxie's,BostonTerrier x SOUTHEAST MO
To: [email protected]

Contact [email protected] if you are interested in any of these dogs. If I have not sent dogs to you before you will need to answer the list of questions at the end of this email. Thank you for looking at these dogs and for cross posting. 

Gorgeous German Shepherd in AC needs out. ACO says he is good with people and we are going there to temperament test him this week. Beautiful male dog. Not yet neutered. Such a handsome face.



















1. Are you a NO KILL Rescue?
2. Do you ALWAYS do pre adoption home visits? 
3. Do you do follow up visits and calls? 
4. Name, address and phone number of your vet or vets. 
5. Link to your Website or Petfinder Page.
6. Do you require your dogs be inside house pets only?
7. Does your contract require the dog be returned to you if the adoption doesn't work out?
8. I need your adoption application and contract. 
9. Are your dogs fostered inside in private homes?
10. Do you heartworm treat all positive dogs that come into your rescue? 
11. Do you require that the adopters other pets be spayed or neutered?
12. Do you require your adopters to use Heart worm preventative? 
13. Are your pets spayed and neutered before adoption (as age approp?)
14. You agree to reimburse me for the dogs discounted vetting, medical treatments and expenses. 
15. You agree to meet the transport and drive the last leg if needed. 

Laura Holloway [email protected]
SEMO Animal Rescue Alliance, Inc. 
Lilbourn, MO. 63862


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh, he looks like Mr. Frodo......


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

These Mo. rescuers are hardworking advocates for the dogs. The conditions are horrible the dogs are in. We have gotten a few this past year from them and they have all been great dogs once you get them healthy.
Big bump for the warriors and the dogs!!


----------



## CIMARRONGSD (Oct 10, 2009)

Laura
What is going on with this male in Lilbourn, MO?

I would much prefer that this guy in Lilbourn find a real forever home.
I am just trying to make sure he stays alive.
/steve d



Hi , Thanks you and I both....
He wasn't in Lilbourn, he was in Chaffee., MO..and the owner took him back...sigh....I ask the ACO to call them and see if they would let us have him but apparently not..........thanks for caring and contacting me....

Laura Holloway [email protected]
SEMO Animal Rescue Alliance, Inc. 
Lilbourn, MO. 63862


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Thanks for checking and posting Steve.


----------

